
Ask HN: Would Databases be different if more women would do programming? - holaboyperu
I was wondering if more women would do programming, do you feel like there would more of types databases? Given that women organize information in their brain differently than men.
======
david927
Given that women composed a very large part of the history of Computer
Science, I don't see their influence missing from the foundation layers. It's
in more of the recent (30 - 40 years) time period, where we haven't been
innovating nearly at all, where the influence of women is particularly
lacking.

I think the more interesting thought experiment is if there is a correlation
there. A lot of women leave this industry because the people in power tend, on
average, to have limited emotional intelligence and lack the nuanced
viewpoints of maturity, and that they perpetuate those power structures on to
others with those same limitations, so you have stasis.

The bigger question, then is, how would databases and programming languages
look if we had more people with complex and nuanced emotional frames, who can
collaborate and hold ambiguity? I think the answer is _very_ compelling. These
lost years (30 - 40 years) might not have had to be lost at all. Sadly, we'll
never know.

------
cauterized
The idea that men and women organize information differently in their brains
seems like an enormous assumption to me. I've seen far more variance between
individuals within a gender - and similarities between individuals across
gender - in terms of how they process information than any pattern of
difference between genders.

